# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  εγκυμοσυνη και xanax

## ΠΑΠΙΑ

καλημερα σε ολους και ολες.ειμαι 35 ετων.πασχω απο αγχωδη διαταραχη με κριση πανικου,ασχημη διαθεση,φοβο οτι θα παθω κατι,αυπνιες και ολα τα γνωστα.η ζωη μου ειχε περιοριστει ασχημα μεχρι που παντρευτηκα εναν καλο ανθρωπο ο οποιος,οπως και εγω θελει ενα παιδακι απο αυτον το γαμο.περασα απο ειδικους και απειρες συνεδριες απο γιατρο σε γιατρο και νοσοκομειο σε νοσοκομειο,κανεις δεν καταφερε να με κανει να απεξαρτηθω απο το xanax και το entact.ειμαι εγκυος 5 1/2 εβδομαδων και εδω και 1 1/2 εβδομαδες δεν παιρνω πια τα χαπια μου.υπαρχουν λοιπον μερες καλες και μερες που νομιζω οτι θα σκασω!!ακουσα οτι μετα την 12 εβδομαδα μπορει η εγκυος να παιρνει την αγωγη της κανονικα.υπαρχουν αλλες ομοιοπαθεις η ειμαι η μονη εν ελλαδι??

----------


## fly

καλη μου φίλη καταρχήν με το καλο το μωρο σας 
Επισκεφθηκα προσφατα γιατρό ενόψει του οτι θελω να μείνω έγκυος και με διαβεβαιωσε οτι υα xanax δεν επηρεαζουν καθολου το έμβρυο. Ειναι γιατρός της απολυτου εμπιστοσυνης μου και μου ειπε οτι πανω απο 400 γυναικες γεννησαν με χαναχ χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Φιλια

----------


## deleted-member141015

Αγαπητή ΠΑΠΙΑ (και fly) σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι τα xanax δεν επηρεάζουν καθόλου το έμβρυο, οι μέχρι σήμερα έρευνες έχουν δείξει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι οπωσδήποτε θα υπάρξουν άμεσα, μετρήσιμα και σοβαρά προβλήματα, όμως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να το θεωρήσουμε απολύτως ασφαλές και να περαστεί το μήνυμα ότι δεν πειράζει στη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης.

Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και γι\' αυτό η κάθε γυναίκα χρειάζεται να συνεργάζεται στενά με τον γυναικολόγο και τον ψυχίατρο, ώστε να σταθμιστεί το πιθανό κόστος σε σχέση με το όφελος και να ακολουθεί την καλύτερη δυνατή αγωγή, εφόσον κριθεί απαραίτητο. Και βέβαια, παρότι είναι καλό να αποφεύγεται το xanax, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει η έγκυος να το σταματήσει μόνη της αλλά να παρακολουθείται στενά από το γιατρό και να ακολουθεί τις οδηγίες του.

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Επισης καποιοι ιατροι υποστηριζουν κατηγορηματικα οτι κατα το 1 τριμηνο της κυησης,δηλαδη απο την στιγμη που βλεπουμε οτι υφισταται κυηση 3 με 4 εβδομαδα εως και την 12,δεν πρεπει να τα λαμβανουμε!κατα το 2 τριμηνο λενε σε περιπτωση αναγκης και παντα τον τελευταιο μηνα διακοπτονται παλι για να μην παρουσιασει το παιδακι στερητικο συνδρομο.με εχουν μπερδεψει παρα πολυ ολα αυτα.οι γιατροι τα συνταγογραφουν πολυ ευκολα αλλα ποτε σας μιλαω ειλικρινα δεν με ρωτησε κανεις αν σκοπευω να μεινω εγκυος η οχι.αφηστε που ο ψυχιατρος σου λεει ρωτα τον μαιευτηρα σου και τουμπαλιν....εχει βιωσει καμμια κοπελα ολοκληρη κυηση να δουμε τι εγινε με το βρεφακι της τελικα?θα μας τρελανουν στο τελος.καποιες παντως που γνωριζω και δεν πηραν το 1 τριμηνο εκαναν υγιεστατα βρεφακια...

----------


## claire

νομίζω ότι η διάθεση της μητέρας επηρεάζει πολύ το έμβρυο. δηλαδή αν φοβάσαι κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης, το έμβρυο το νιώθει και δεν είναι καλό.

από την άλλη το xanax είναι μια χημική ουσία, σίγουρα θα επηρεάζει κι αυτό.

δεν ξέρω τι είναι χειρότερο!

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Kαι τι να κανουμε και εμεις οι πανικοβλητες να μην γινουμε ποτε μανουλες??

----------


## claire

δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ένα άτομο που βρίσκεται μέσα στον φόβο και τον πανικό είναι όντως σε θέση να μεγαλώσει ένα παιδί.

προσπαθήστε να αποβάλετε τον πανικό λοιπόν!  :Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

μα δεν ειμαστε βρε παιδια ολες τις ωρες ετσι.αυτο μπορει να συμβει μια φορα την ημερα και μπορει να μην συμβει και καθολου για εναν μηνα!η μητροτητα ειναι υπευθυνη κατασταση και οχι στρεσσογονος οπως ειναι η κυηση αλλωστε!εγω ρωτω κατα την κυηση τι κανω??ματα θα εχω παλι την αγωγη μου οπως και τα τελευταια 7 ετη και ειμαι μια χαρα!

----------


## VasilisA

Αγαπητή Πάπια

Παίρνεις ακριβώς την ίδια αγωγή που έπαιρνα και εγώ και την σταμάτησα γιατί είχα καταντήσει να ακούω τη λέξη sex και να τρέχω μακριά.
Δεν υπήρχε σχεδόν καμία επιθυμία.
Τώρα ευτυχώς επανήλθα και αποκαταστάθηκε η λίμπιντο που είχε πιάσει πάτο.
Μπράβο σου που έμεινες έγκυος πάντως και προσπαθείς να απολαύσεις όλα αυτά που σου προσφέρει η ζωή ανεξάρτητα των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζεις.
Θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να κάνεις προσπάθεια να απεξαρτηθεις και από τα δυο φάρμακα. Είμαι ζωντανό παράδειγμα και τα κατάφερα.
Δεν έγινα βεβαίως τελείως καλά ωστόσο νιώθω ότι δεν έχω κατι το χημικό πάνω μου για να νομίζω ότι όλα τελικά είναι ψεύτικα…

Θα σου πρότεινα οπωσδήποτε επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο όπου Θα σε βοηθήσει να κόψεις τα φαρμακοφιδοχαπακια άμεσα….
Στο χέρι σου είναι να τα κόψεις

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πηγα και σε ιατρο και παντου...καταληξαμε στο εξης.τον συνδυασμο αυτο τον παιρνω καθε βραδυ για να μπορω να κοιμαμαι κυριως.αυτος ειναι ο μονος τροπος να απολαμβανω πραγματικα τον υπνο μου.δυστηχως μς ακολουθει βιωμα ιδρυματοποιησης εως τα 2 μου ετη και δεν μπορεσε κανεις να με κανει να το ξεπερασω.μπορω και επιβαλομαι στον εαυτο μου και χωρις χαπια αλλα την αμαρτια μου θα την πω,κουραζομαι να παλευω καποιες φορες.ειναι μια ανασα στις δυσκολες ωρες η αγωγη.

----------


## Remedy

εγω πραγματικα σας το λεω, δεν μπορω να το κατανοησω, πως ειναι δυνατον καποια γυναικα εθισμενη ειτε σε φαρμακα ειτε σε ουσιες να αποφασιζει συνειδητα να παιξει ρωσικη ρουλετα με την ζωη και την υγεια του παιδιου της.
τοσα παιδακια προς ιοθεσια υπαρχουν αν υπαρχει η ειλικρινης και ανιδιοτελης αναγκη προσφορας και σιγουρια οτι η ιδια η ασθενεια δεν θα σταθει εμποδιο στο μεγαλωμα αυτου του παιδιου, γιατι θα πρεπε απαραιτητα να διαιωνισετε με τετοιες συνθηκες το δικο σας γονιδιο?
εγω δεν θα το δοκιμαζα ποτε, και μιλαω πολυ ειλικρινα

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

δηλαδη η κριση πανικου θεωρειται απαγορευτικη για την τεκνοποιηση?συγνωμη αλλα γυναικες με πολυ πιο σοβαρα προβληματα τα οποια σημειοτεον ειναι και αυστηρα κληρονομικα και κυοφορουν δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ευσταθει.προνοια και ικανους ιατρους να μας καθοδηγησουν σωστα δεν εχουμε...δειτε λιγο την αληθεια!!!εγω ειμαι προιον υιοθεσιας.και ναι σκεφτηκα να υιοθετησω αλλα ξερετε δεν δινουν παιδια παρα μονο αν εισαι ο λατσηςςςς!

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε παιδιά σιγά την ασθένεια δηλαδή άμα κάποιος θέλει να κάνει παιδί θα πείτε εσείς όχι δεν κατάλαβα....Και άμα δεν θέλει υιοθεσία θέλει τον δικό της καρπό κάποια; Τι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα; Σε τι κοινωνία ζούμε πια απαγορεύουμε στον καθένα να ζει ευτυχισμένος;

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ΠΑΠΙΑ_
> δηλαδη η κριση πανικου θεωρειται απαγορευτικη για την τεκνοποιηση?συγνωμη αλλα γυναικες με πολυ πιο σοβαρα προβληματα τα οποια σημειοτεον ειναι και αυστηρα κληρονομικα και κυοφορουν δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ευσταθει.προνοια και ικανους ιατρους να μας καθοδηγησουν σωστα δεν εχουμε...δειτε λιγο την αληθεια!!!εγω ειμαι προιον υιοθεσιας.και ναι σκεφτηκα να υιοθετησω αλλα ξερετε δεν δινουν παιδια παρα μονο αν εισαι ο λατσηςςςς!


δεν ειμαι γιατρος, αν ρωτας εμενα, κι εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι μια αρρωστια σαν τις κρισεις πανικου, δεν ειναι απαγορευτικη για κατι τετοιο,αν δεν ειναι ετσι, το ξερεις εσυ και ο γιατρος σου.
εσυ θα αποφασισεις αν εισαι απο πλευρας υγειας σε θεση να μεγαλωσεις παιδια.
το σχολιο μου αφορουσε κυριως στην ληψη φαρμακων η ουσιων παραλληλα με την εγκυμοσυνη.
που αντεδεικνυται ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ! ασχετως αν πολλες το ρισκαρουν...
αποφασισες οτι σου ειναι απο δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να στερηθεις καποια φαρμακα,αλλα ρισκαρεις να δοκιμασεις την υγεια του παιδιου σου με αυτα?

----------


## whitecandle

Τι μπορεί να πάθει δηλαδή το παιδί; Και με το κάπνισμα λένε το παιδί μπορεί να βγει παραμορφωμένο ή καθυστερημένο, αλλά σπάνια το κόβουν στην διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης. Και αυτό που είναι τόσο απαραίτητο; Να στερηθεί τη χαρά δηλαδή αν το βλέπει έτσι;

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

δεν ειμαστε ουτε σχιζοφρενεις ουτε για δεσιμο αλλα βεβαια δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχεις την πιο σοβαρη ασθενεια για να ακολουθεις μια αγωγη!παντως στην ελλαδα ειναι παρεξηγημενη η ψυχιατρικη και οτι γυρω απο αυτην.στο εξωτερικο δεν σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν τρελη με μια κριση πανικου και μαλιστα κατα την δειαρκει εγκυμοσυνης δινουν αφοβα prozac και zoloft!!!
δεν αφηνουν τον καθε ανθρωπο στην μοιρα του!απλα ηθελα να δω αν και καποια εχει βιωσει ηδη κυηση με αυτα τα θεματακια και ποια η εκβαση!μακαρι να βρεθει καποια να μας διαφωτησει γιατι ολοι φιλοι μου καλα τα λεμε αλλα...

----------


## claire

δε φτάνει που θα το κουβαλάει στην κοιλιά της 9 μήνες! σιγά μην κάνουνε οι μαναδες τη χάρη στα έμβρυα να κόψουν τσιγάρα και φάρμακα. :P

----------


## claire

ρε συ πάπια κάνε ότι σου είπε ο γιατρός σου και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα πιστεύω.


γενικά, αυτό που σου έγραψα πιο πάνω για την διάθεση της μητέρας κατά την διάρκεια της κύησης ισχύει. ό,τι νιώθεις θα το νιώθει και το έμβρυο και θα το επηρεάζει. μπορεί όντως οι επιπτώσεις από αυτό να είναι χειρότερος από το να πάρεις κάποιες φορές xanax. ρώτα το γιατρό σου!!!

----------


## claire

http://www.gyn.gr/forum/forum.asp?forum=4&amp;section=6&amp;post=10427

έγραψα κύηση και xanax στο google και μου έβγαλε αυτό. ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ο γιατρός που γράφει στο gyn.gr έχει υπόψη σε ποια κατηγορία βάζει η FDA στην Αμερική το xanax? Βεβαίως και έχει συσχετιστεί με συγγενείς ανωμαλίες και διάφορα άλλα και σαφέστατα αντενδείκνυται τις πρώτες εβδομάδες, ιδίως 3η-8η που αναπτύσσεται το νευρικό σύστημα και άλλα όργανα. Ανήκει στις βενζοδιαζεπίνες και ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το zoloft και το prozac (ladose σε εμάς), που ενέχουν μικρότερο κίνδυνο και θεωρούνται κάπως πιο ασφαλή για την κύηση. 

Και φυσικά και δεν είναι το ίδιο να παίρνεις ένα φάρμακο σε σταθερή βάση, ειδικά την περίοδο που γίνεται η οργανογένεση (στην περίπτωση του xanax και το τελευταίο τρίμηνο είναι επικίνδυνο για άλλους λόγους), με το να παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού στη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης. Ναι και το στρες βλάπτει το έμβρυο, αλλά όχι τόσο δραματικά όσο μπορεί να το βλάψει ένα φάρμακο.

Ναι, δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, αλίμονο! Γενικά ο \'κίνδυνος\' και οι \'πιθανότητες\' δεν σημαίνουν βεβαιότητα. Αλλά ούτε και \'δεν βαριέσαι, τι θα πάθουμε\'. Πάρτε και το παράδειγμα του AIDS: είναι γνωστό πως αν κάνεις σεξ με φορέα, έχεις καλές πιθανότητες να κολλήσεις. Μπορεί όμως να κάνεις ελεύθερα σεξ με φορέα και να ΜΗΝ κολλήσεις. Αυτό τι σημαίνει, ότι η προσοχή είναι περιττή?

Γενικά, φυσικά και δεν θεωρώ ότι απαγορεύεται η μητρότητα σε όσους έχουν αγχώδεις διαταραχές, αλλά καλό είναι να εξαντλούνται τα περιθώρια άλλων θεραπειών και να υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή και στενή παρακολούθηση από το γιατρό στην εγκυμοσύνη.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Και κάτι άλλο. ΠΑΠΙΑ μου, κι εκατό γυναίκες να σου πουν ότι με χρήση xanax γέννησαν υγιή παιδιά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι για εσένα και το δικό σου το μωράκι. Αν δηλαδή συναντήσω εκατό 90χρονους που είναι υγιέστατοι και καπνίζουν τρία πακέτα την ημέρα και πίνουν του σκασμού, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο θα φτάσω τα 90 υγιέστατη...μακάρι δηλαδή  :Smile:  αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες βεβαιότητες. Και κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και τα ρίσκα αφορούν ξεχωριστά την κάθε περίπτωση.

Κάνε τους ελέγχους σου, ενημέρωνε το γιατρό για τα πάντα, ψάξε και πώς αλλιώς μπορείς γενικά στη ζωή σου να ξεπεράσεις το άγχος και τον πανικό και σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο!

----------


## claire

μη τα λες σε μένα. εγώ ουτε ντεπόν δεν θα έπαιρνα.

αλλά αν η άλλη σου λέει δε μπορεί χωρίς τα φάρμακα της? τι κάνεις?

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Σιγουρα η καθε περιπτωση ειναι μοναδικη!αλλα ξεριεις οτι ακους και ομοιοπαθης να διηγουνται παιρνεις ενα χ κουραγιο!οσο για εμενα απο την 3 εβδομαδα δεν εχω παρει κατι κατι και ουτε ρισκαρω να παρω αν δεν κλεισω και την δωδεκατη εβδομαδα και μετα παλι σε εσχατη αναγκη!δεν θα καταδικασω το παιδακι μου!προς θεου!μα για αυτο ειμαστε ολοι εδω και μιλαμε το οτι μας απασχολει για να βγαζουμε παντα το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα!καμια φορα ενας ομοιοπαθης η απλα καποιος που καταλαβαινει τι περνας μπορει να σου δωσει τετοια δυναμη με εναν καλο λογο που να σε βοηθησει αφανταστα πολυ!καλο κουραγιο σε ολους μας στηις προσπαθειες μας!

----------


## curtains

Θελω να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο προς την εγκυμοσυνη, αλλα σχετικο με τα ζαναξ.
Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις επιδραση στο βαρος του απο το ζαναξ? Παχαινει?

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

για το xanax δεν εχει ακουστει να βοηθαει στην αυξηση του βαρους.και προσωπικα επειδη το λαμβανω χρονια δεν ειδα καποια διαφορα.

----------


## elis

λογικα να το παρεισ η δοση που παιρνεισ κανει επιπεδα φαρμακου στο αιμα και απο το αιμα τρεφεται και το μωρο και η δοση που για σενα ειναι ελαχιστη γι αυτο ειναι τεραστια αν θεσ να καταλαβεισ τι γινεται δοσε τη δοση σου σε γατα η σκυλο καπωσ ετσι ειναι και ο εγκεφαλοσ του παιδιου εκεινη την ωρα

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Και κάτι άλλο. ΠΑΠΙΑ μου, κι εκατό γυναίκες να σου πουν ότι με χρήση xanax γέννησαν υγιή παιδιά, αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι για εσένα και το δικό σου το μωράκι. Αν δηλαδή συναντήσω εκατό 90χρονους που είναι υγιέστατοι και καπνίζουν τρία πακέτα την ημέρα και πίνουν του σκασμού, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο θα φτάσω τα 90 υγιέστατη...μακάρι δηλαδή  αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες βεβαιότητες. Και κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και τα ρίσκα αφορούν ξεχωριστά την κάθε περίπτωση.
> 
> Κάνε τους ελέγχους σου, ενημέρωνε το γιατρό για τα πάντα, ψάξε και πώς αλλιώς μπορείς γενικά στη ζωή σου να ξεπεράσεις το άγχος και τον πανικό και σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο!


Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που λες άμα ρωτήσεις 100 90χρονους που καπνίζουν και πίνουν και είναι υγιέστατοι σημαίνει πως αυτά που λένε περι τσιγάρου και ποτού είναι μπούρδες.

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

βρηκα πως να σας εξηγησω τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που νιωθω οταν δεν παιρνω τα χαπια μου!δοξα το θεο δεν γινομαι ανικανη να κυκλοφορησω εξω,δεν μπορω μονο να μπω σε ασανσερ!το κυριοτερο που με αγχωνει ειναι το να μεινω μονη μου τωρα που ειμαι σε κατασταση κυησης!και πανω σε αυτο με πιανει μια φοβικη σκεψη για μια ωρα που μου κανει την διαθεση μανταρα!να σας πω βεβαια οτι εχω αρκετη υπομονη και υπομονη αλλα εκτιμω και την βοηθεια και τις συμβουλες ολων σας!σας ευχαριστω που με στηριζετε στο να νικησω τα χαπια και να κανω ενα υγιες μωρο!καθε μερα που εγω δεν πινω χαπι ειναι μια μικρη νικη!

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Καλημερα σε ολους μας!Πηγα στον γυναικολογο μου ο οποιος συνεστησε οτι το μονο αρκετα ασφαλες αντικαταθλιπτικο φαρμακο ειναι το LADOSE για ολη την δειαρκεια της κυησης και μονο σε κατασταση ιδιαιτερα επειγουσα ενα xanax 0,25.Δυστηχως πρεπει να το παλεψουμε χωρις πολυ φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια οσες θελουμε να κανουμε υγιη παιδακια!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ΠΑΠΙΑ_
> Καλημερα σε ολους μας!Πηγα στον γυναικολογο μου ο οποιος συνεστησε οτι το μονο αρκετα ασφαλες αντικαταθλιπτικο φαρμακο ειναι το LADOSE για ολη την δειαρκεια της κυησης και μονο σε κατασταση ιδιαιτερα επειγουσα ενα xanax 0,25.Δυστηχως πρεπει να το παλεψουμε χωρις πολυ φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια οσες θελουμε να κανουμε υγιη παιδακια!


του ειπες οτι τις 4 πρωτες εβδομαδες επαιρνες κανονικα τα χαπια σου?
τι γνωμη εχει γι αυτο?
μηπως υπαρχουν εξετασεις που μπορουν καπως να σε βεβαιωσουν για την καλη υγεια του εμβρυου?

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

ναι βεβαια!τις 3 πρωτες πηρα!μου ειπε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!αλλωστε την 12 εβδομαδα που θα κανω πρωτα ο θεος την αυχενικη διαφανεια θα ειμαστε και βεβαιοι οτι ολα πανε καλα!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ΠΑΠΙΑ_
> ναι βεβαια!τις 3 πρωτες πηρα!μου ειπε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα!αλλωστε την 12 εβδομαδα που θα κανω πρωτα ο θεος την αυχενικη διαφανεια θα ειμαστε και βεβαιοι οτι ολα πανε καλα!


πολυ ευχαριστο παπια!
ευχομαι η εξεταση να βγει καθαρη και εσυ να εισαι καλα και χωρις χαπια για να πανε ολα καλα :Smile:

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

Παλευω με τον εαυτο μου!καθε μερα περναω δυσκολα αλλα του κερατα και φυλακη να ημουν δεν θα περνουσαν οι μερες?

----------


## evelina29

kalh moy\"papia\"..egw exw krisares panikoy edw kai 13xronia...de mporeis na fantasteis se ti ba8mo!!!prin 5xronia emeina egkyos kai gennhsa ena yperoxo agoraki\"8YRIAKI\"PRIN THN EGKYMWSYNH EPERNA XAPIA,POLLAAAA!antikataulyptika,hremistika,panta me to giatro...kapniza kai epina polu kokakola re paidaki mou!!!!apo ti stigmh pou eipa 8a meinw egkyos ta ekopsa ola,mazi me to giatro mou,to tonizw ayto.
gia emena htan h xeiroterh periodos ths zwhs moy alla synamma kai h kalyterh.epiasa pato kalh mou,zoysa mia kollash,kai peritto na sou pw oti kai h egkymvsynh mou htan xalia....eixa polla problhmmata .ALLA pou 8elw na katalhksw...ekana ypomonh trelh ypomonh giati den h8ela na ferw sto kosmo ena paidi me problhmata ,de mou eftege se tipote!kai oi giatroi 8a sou poun opws legane kai se emena,mporeis na pareis kai kanena xanax de trexei kati....alla otan tous elega an hsoun sth 8esh mou 8a pernes?ksereis ti legane?ME KAMIA PANAGIA!!!!
TOTE egw giati na parw?elega einai pio dynatoi apo emena?to perna egwistika,etsi prepei na to pareis ki esy kalh mou....kai pistepse me 8a to katafereis.....sou to lew egw pou pio \"xesths\"an8rwpos epanw sth gh de yparxei!!!
apla 8elw na 8ymasai pws eisai toso dynath oso oloi mas kai 8a ta katafereis,aaaa kai pote mh metra tis meres ponaei pio polu,....apla desto ws mia fysiologikh periodo ths zwhs sou.na exeis mia kalh egkymosynh kai makria apo oysies,kaneto gia thn kardoyla pou xtypaei mesa sou....

----------


## Elie

Θεωρώ πως η λήψη αντικαθαλιπτικών κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης ενέχει πολλούς κινδύνους. Ακόμη και το Ladose (φλουοξετίνη), δε φαίνεται να είναι ιδιαίτερα αθώο.

http://www.drugs.com/pregnancy/fluoxetine.html

----------


## voula_mich

ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙ.ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΣΕΣ ΠΑΣΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΑΝΕΣ!

----------


## voula_mich

> kalh moy\"papia\"..egw exw krisares panikoy edw kai 13xronia...de mporeis na fantasteis se ti ba8mo!!!prin 5xronia emeina egkyos kai gennhsa ena yperoxo agoraki\"8YRIAKI\"PRIN THN EGKYMWSYNH EPERNA XAPIA,POLLAAAA!antikataulyptika,hremistika,panta me to giatro...kapniza kai epina polu kokakola re paidaki mou!!!!apo ti stigmh pou eipa 8a meinw egkyos ta ekopsa ola,mazi me to giatro mou,to tonizw ayto.
> gia emena htan h xeiroterh periodos ths zwhs moy alla synamma kai h kalyterh.epiasa pato kalh mou,zoysa mia kollash,kai peritto na sou pw oti kai h egkymvsynh mou htan xalia....eixa polla problhmmata .ALLA pou 8elw na katalhksw...ekana ypomonh trelh ypomonh giati den h8ela na ferw sto kosmo ena paidi me problhmata ,de mou eftege se tipote!kai oi giatroi 8a sou poun opws legane kai se emena,mporeis na pareis kai kanena xanax de trexei kati....alla otan tous elega an hsoun sth 8esh mou 8a pernes?ksereis ti legane?ME KAMIA PANAGIA!!!!
> TOTE egw giati na parw?elega einai pio dynatoi apo emena?to perna egwistika,etsi prepei na to pareis ki esy kalh mou....kai pistepse me 8a to katafereis.....sou to lew egw pou pio \"xesths\"an8rwpos epanw sth gh de yparxei!!!
> apla 8elw na 8ymasai pws eisai toso dynath oso oloi mas kai 8a ta katafereis,aaaa kai pote mh metra tis meres ponaei pio polu,....apla desto ws mia fysiologikh periodo ths zwhs sou.na exeis mia kalh egkymosynh kai makria apo oysies,kaneto gia thn kardoyla pou xtypaei mesa sou....


ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.

----------


## evaggelina

ναι βρε παπια μου αλλα δεν μας γραφεις τελικα τι εγινε?γραψε μας πως ολα πηγαν καλα να παρουμε λιγη χαρα και κουραγιο!

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ!ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΠΑΠΙΑ!ΓΕΝΝΗΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΥΓΙΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΟΡΗ ΣΤΙΣ 12 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2012,ΤΟ ΖΑΝΑΞ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 3 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΥΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ 6,7 ΚΑΙ 8 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ!ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΔΟΣΗ ΦΙΛΛΙΚΟΥ ΟΞΕΟΣ,ΚΑΘΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΟΥ!ΤΟ ΕΝΤΑΚΤ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ 6 ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ 12 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ 33 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ.ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ.ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΤΑΚΤ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΣΧΑΤΗ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΖΑΝΑΞ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΗΣΗ.ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΙΜΙΑΚΗ ΠΟΛΥΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ GEMMELLI ΣΤΗΝ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΛΕΤΗ ΤΟΞΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΝΕΤΙΚΗΣ.ΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΖΑΝΑΞ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΔΟΣΗ 0,25 ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΘΟΛΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΗΣΗ.ΣΥΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΙΚΤΟ 6,7,8 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΟΓΕΝΝΕΣΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΑ.ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ ΤΕΡΑΤΟΓΕΝΝΕΣΗΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ 2% ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΥΚΟΣΤΟΜΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΟΥΣΙΑ,ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΛΕΨΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΙΑΤΡΟΥ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ 8 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΩΝ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ,ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΟΥΚΙ 3 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΑΝΕΥ ΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΡΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΣΙΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.ΚΟΒΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΩΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΕΝΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΘΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΙΕΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΟΥΣ ΟΔΟΥ!ΤΟ ΜΩΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3,350 ΣΤΙΣ 36 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ 4 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ!ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΗΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΗΛΑΣΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΡΙΣΚΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΧΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ!ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΚΕΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 8 ΕΤΗ,1 ΧΑΝΑΧ 0,5 & Ι ΕΝΤΑCΤ 10 MEΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΑΔΥ!ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΣΕΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΔΙΛΗΜΜΑ!ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΥΓΙΗ ΜΩΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ!

----------

